# Help me!!! BSNL Dataone gets automatically re-connected!!!



## cool_dude_prav (Jul 20, 2005)

Help me guys!!!

I recently re-installed WindowsXP Professional

Now, when I open certain proggies like Nero, WinAMP which check for the latest version, and also when I firefox and IE for some offline browsing, the BSNL Dataone connection gets automaically re-connected.

Someone, plz tell me how to stop this from happening.

Should I post my HijackThis response?

Of course, it is hardly a few days since I re-installed my OSes, so no possibility of Viruses, and I also have latest version of Avast!


----------



## whim_gen (Jul 20, 2005)

solution for the first question 
 u shud turn off "Check for Updates" feature in all of them


----------



## Charley (Jul 20, 2005)

I had this problem yesterday. When I opened a webcam website, it just reconnected again. Cud be the fault with BSNL server or something..


----------



## cool_dude_prav (Jul 20, 2005)

Someone else?
Plz, coz I dont find all these answers very enlightening... 

@achacko : webcam website = adult? If yes, then must be a Porn-dialer, coz I got some when I download some cracks from sites like keygen supported by Porn-dialer


----------



## Charley (Jul 20, 2005)

cool_dude_prav said:
			
		

> Someone else?
> Plz, coz I dont find all these answers very enlightening...
> 
> @achacko : webcam website = adult? If yes, then must be a Porn-dialer, coz I got some when I download some cracks from sites like keygen supported by Porn-dialer



M8, Not only that one, even when I browsed thru few other sites , it kept reconnecting not frequently but during a span of say 45 minutes.


@Whimgen - RFLOL, thats not gonna prevent it. 

Lol, where did u get that idea from?


----------



## drgrudge (Jul 20, 2005)

cool_dude_prav said:
			
		

> @achacko : webcam website = adult? If yes, then must be a Porn-dialer, coz I got some when I download some cracks from sites like keygen supported by Porn-dialer


Hmm.. prav.. bad boy.. downlaoding cracks..? 

Ok.. in case you have those dialers, then they are malware and sypywares. 

Post your HijackThis log


----------



## cool_dude_prav (Jul 20, 2005)

No!! No!!

You are reading wrong!!!
I warned abt those stuff from my older experiences.

What I want is some way to stop this problem from happ. and the previous post of mine was actually off-topic.

Plz help asap


----------



## cool_dude_prav (Jul 21, 2005)

Someone plz reply ASAP as this problem is driving me crazy


----------



## cool_dude_prav (Jul 22, 2005)

Bumped!!!

Someone plz reply or else, I'll go nuts


----------



## vijay_v (Jul 25, 2005)

even i got the same problem.... whn i complained it to the BSNL ppl... they said tht there might b a problem in the telephone line and sent line men.... they said tht there was some disturbance in the line and rectified it....
from then the reconnection problem has stopped......


----------



## cool_dude_prav (Jul 31, 2005)

No no...

U r all getting all wrong. the problem is NOT GETTING DISCONNECTED!!!

bsnl bband gets automatically connected w/o my request for it!!!

Like WinAMP checks for latest version(i checked it)
So, when I open WinAMP, it automatically connects!!!

Someone plz help!!!


----------



## ferrarif50 (Aug 1, 2005)

Simple:

Switch of your modem, when u dont want to connect to the Internet.


----------



## cool_dude_prav (Aug 1, 2005)

Come on!!!

I know that is a way out. But i actually do not want to do it that way as my parents will never figure it out if I switched off muh modem.

Some other way plz...


----------



## geekysage (Aug 1, 2005)

I might have misunderstood your problem but have you checked the connection settings under Internet Options?

:. Open IE and browse to Tools > Internet Options...
:. Click on the "Connections" tab and select "Never dial a connection"

This problem seems too obvious to have bugged you for so long. Anyway, let me know if this helps.


----------



## cool_dude_prav (Aug 1, 2005)

It was always that way... In fact that was one of the first options I had checked... So, no use 

Someone plz help!!!


----------



## naveenchandran (Aug 2, 2005)

Disable ur ethernet when u dont need it.....


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Aug 2, 2005)

U can remove the username, password info or phone no from Connections' Properties.
So that next time it'll not dial directly cauz it'll not get the required info.


----------



## cool_dude_prav (Aug 2, 2005)

Hey!!

Think of muh non-geek parents who too are accessing the PC...

I just want to know how to prevent automatic connection to Internet...

Someone plz help


----------

